

Tech Women Choose Possibility - Michie
http://recode.net/2015/05/13/tech-women-choose-possibility/

======
Michie
First, the number of women starting tech companies is rising in absolute (if
not yet relative) numbers. To illustrate what’s possible, we’ve highlighted a
cross section of 230 women on this list who have collectively started or led
298 tech companies across all sectors and stages of growth over this period.
Approximately 29 percent of women on this list are serial entrepreneurs.

The women on this list founded heavyweights such as Lynda.com, Nextdoor,
Houzz, VMware, ASK Group and Mozilla; growth-stage stars like Stitch Fix,
Slideshare, Indiegogo, LearnVest and StyleSeat; and earlier-stage startups
like Lumoid, Heartwork, Other Machine Company and Trendalytics. On this list
alone, we were able to identify 13 IPOs and another 54 exits through M&A. The
average amount of capital raised per company is approximately $34 million (for
a subset of 167 companies on which data was available).

Link to the list:
[https://medium.com/@sukhindersinghcassidy/choosepossibility-...](https://medium.com/@sukhindersinghcassidy/choosepossibility-
project-90a217ff0a86)

